# Jobs in UAE and few other Questions



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I am New Here and This is my first Post. I will be coming to UAE on Visit Visa in few weeks. I wanted to Know Few things.

1. How can I find decent Fulltime Job with Work Visa Provided in Sharjah or Dubai? I am fond of Photography and I have a decent Portfolio in Photography as well.Other than that I am a Designer. I am still fresh and I have been working Freelance so Now I need a Fulltime Job in UAE. 

2. How Cheap can I get a Room in Sharjah or Dubai for 3 months say?

3. Does Anyone Know Anyone Who needs a Fulltime Photographer or Is Hiring at the moment?

4. I have no Retail Experience But I also like to apply at Retail Stores and Fast food places like KFC Pizza HUt. How Much do they Pay? and Will they Hire a Fresh person? I Also enjoy Cinema Atmosphere but again I have no experience. Do you think they Hire Non Experienced people and give training then Fulltime JOb?

5. How Much does the Visit Visa for 30 Days Cost? And Is it possible to get a Permanent Visa?

6. If I Buy a Property in UAE do they give the UAE Permanent Visa also?

Idk If this kind of Forum Exists so If I made a double ..oops lol

Anyways..Happy New Year to Everyone and Wish You Guys a Blessed 2012.

Thx
Azam


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

1- I'm not sure about photography careers but you can send to local newspapers, magazine & pro photographers.

2- I don't know.

3- Look @ number 1 again 

4- Retail stores are usually in continuous hiring as they open new branches almost all the time, try your luck searching for a job in recruitment websites. AFAIK they hire freshers as well as experienced pros.

5- I don't know about the cost, but the only way to get a permanent visa is to get a work visa.

6- I don't know.


----------



## nikki81 (Oct 23, 2011)

Let me try to help you...

1- You can visit online sites like gulfnews, dubizzle or midslist dot com for your job search. You'll find many jobs posted on daily basis.

2. Again check gulfnews or dubizzle to find a room / Apartment or bed space.

3. Not sure at this time.

4. There are many retail jobs posted on newspaper, dubizzle or midslist dot com. Both experience and fresh person can apply 
- Salary depends (from AED 2500 - 5000+)

5- Visa information - visit Emirates Airline website.


6- If you own property in Dubai, Ajman, or Ras Al Khaimah then you are probably entitled to apply for a UAE residency visa, valid for up to 3 years.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The laws relating to property and residency are a little sketchy. I think they announced the three year visa recently but I am not sure if it's actually happening and I don't think you can work on it, I think you would still need an employment visa.


----------

